# s14 headlight conversion?



## Algust (Jul 11, 2004)

right now I have a stock 1995 240sx with stock headlights, I would like to do the s14 headlight conversion. right now I think i need new front fenders, headlights (obviously), s14 hood) but the part im not sure of is for the s14 headlights do I need the newer model front bumper?

Please list what I need and correct me if im wrong. 

Thanks alot !


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you already have a s14. 95-96 is called "zenki" the ones w/ rounder head lights. i believe you are talkinag about 97-98 s14a, which are called "kouki". some people call them angry eyes.

-kouki head lights
-kouki front bumper
-kouki hood
-kouki front fenders
-kouki turn signals


----------



## jmcn (Oct 24, 2002)

Don't forget a "sharkeye" grille also. His '95 grille won't work.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bah, that's not really required but i guess neither are turn signals or the hood or the front bumper for that matter  to save weight and $$$, just take all ur shat off and run wide open  i'm sure cops would love that, not to mention all the air ur engine could get!!!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea.. plus that way, if people wanna fuck with your engine, you would save them alot of time and effort :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> yea.. plus that way, if people wanna fuck with your engine, you would save them alot of time and effort :fluffy:


hahahaha....that shit is funny. it's the same thing as those clear hoods. you give people the ability to see what you have before they rip off your hood and steal your shit.


----------

